# Snowplow overheating product



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

This new product will put an end to your engine overheating, guaranteed. Universal mount for Meyer, Boss, Fisher, Blizzard. Adjustable. Customize to fit your truck. Economical solution for your overheating; will protect your engine/transmission from excessive wear from extreme engine temperatures. Special introductory pricing. Go to www.plowflowmaster.com. Money back guarantee. Product now available in black, will ship within 24 hours.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Not a new, but a great idea. This guy is just in pouter space with his pricing, though. This is all too simple of a thing to make yourself - actually, better. And let's not even mention the small fraction of the cost.


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Runner;754435 said:


> Not a new, but a great idea. This guy is just in pouter space with his pricing, though. This is all too simple of a thing to make yourself - actually, better. And let's not even mention the small fraction of the cost.


This is a new product, the concept has been around for years, as it states on our home page. Pricing, Plow flowmaster create's jobs, the steel supplier, the certified welders, the powder coating process, the stainless steel hardware and the packing supplies. If you were to put a value on your time, gas running around picking up steel, drilling holes, welding, grinding, dropping off for powder coat, picking it up, and assembly, you would have more into your shield than what we are selling it for. ussmileyflag


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Wouldn't that thing just shoot the air over the hood when your driving?..

People need to just learn how to drive with the plow as close to the ground as possible.

My radiator gets enough air when the plow is down plowing.


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

BladeScape;754544 said:


> Wouldn't that thing just shoot the air over the hood when your driving?..
> 
> People need to just learn how to drive with the plow as close to the ground as possible.
> 
> My radiator gets enough air when the plow is down plowing.


I hope the attachment helps explain how it works. It is difficult with our smooth roads to run to low to the pavement, I have always seamed to scrape the pavement from time to time. I can run with my plow all the way in up position now.ussmileyflag


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Most people that have overheating proba either angle the blade to get ALOT of airflow or lower the blade and get plenty of air....OVER it w/o any "vacuum area".
Sorry but at that price I can angle my blade or lower it easier and get the same results. JMO


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

The real solution (at least for GM trucks) is to upgrade the fan clutch- my truck never overheats. Cool idea though- pricey though!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

The real solution for any truck affected is an upgraded fan clutch and a four row radiator.
I commend you for seeing an opportunity and a need and filling it- Blizzard makes a deflector like that for theor plows too.
Never had an overheating issue in my Dodge- radiator is sized correctly. 
My Chevy runs hot, but not near overheating, even on the highway- and it's only a 2 row radiator.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

dave,
your diagram shows a bend at the front to capture air and one at the rear to direct air but on the website the ones i see look flat with the bend at the rear to direct air only....am i seeing it wrong?
steve


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

daveklein1;754565 said:


> I hope the attachment helps explain how it works. It is difficult with our smooth roads to run to low to the pavement, I have always seamed to scrape the pavement from time to time. I can run with my plow all the way in up position now.ussmileyflag


Oh, i see...I guess I didn't look hard enough.

By the way...who cares if you scrape the pavement from time to time...Don't you do that all night plowing anyways?



hydro_37;754627 said:


> Most people that have overheating proba either angle the blade to get ALOT of airflow or lower the blade and get plenty of air....OVER it w/o any "vacuum area".
> Sorry but at that price I can angle my blade or lower it easier and get the same results. JMO


Right with ya buddy....


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

BladeScape;754906 said:


> Oh, i see...I guess I didn't look hard enough.
> 
> By the way...who cares if you scrape the pavement from time to time...Don't you do that all night plowing anyways?
> 
> :


Yaa except if the pavements not flat and your going 40 MPH and the plow catches a crack or lip in the pavement I think that would heart.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Lots of haters here................


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

theplowmeister;754959 said:


> Yaa except if the pavements not flat and your going 40 MPH and the plow catches a crack or lip in the pavement I think that would heart.


Yep it does. I snapped my cutting edge into 2 piece and one went flying. thank god no one was coming other way. Bent the trip edge a little too. That was on my 94 Dodge my baby


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Wonder if it would be a viewing obstruction.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

The mayor;755401 said:


> Wonder if it would be a viewing obstruction.


isnt driving with your plow on a viewing obstruction?



JDiepstra;755031 said:


> Lots of haters here................


No Kidding, everyone wants to call someones idea a POS but you dont see them coming up with a solution!


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Not really, because the way foils are, they are not that high off the top of the plow, but what is more so, is that from the driver's perspective, they lay rather flat, so they are a (relatively) thin line. 
As far as the manufacturing costs, I can understand the costs involved with marketing, "powder coating", all the fancy emblem design work, and most of all, the desire to make some money off this (afterall, what would be the sense in even DOING it). However, this is another one of those simple ideas, that for fractions of the cost, could be accomplished. Perhaps no fancy graphics, and no powder coating, but that is what RustOLeam is for. I would certainly hate to see this thing after a season of snowdrifts and debris, anyway. Maybe an idea would be to forgo all the fancy stuff, and offer a model for what it is worth...Afterall, there is much else that gets scarfed up on plows and brackets that can get touched up, also. 
And it would CERTAINLY not cost $180 in time and materials to build. About an hour and a half, and about 20 something bucks in steel and hardware (unless the whole THING is stainless, not just the hardware). 
BUT, neither here nor there...build it, and they will come. I'm sure there are those out there that have to have the latest and greatest gadgetry...no matter what the expense. I wish you luck with it


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Crash935;755452 said:


> isnt driving with your plow on a viewing obstruction?
> 
> No Kidding, everyone wants to call someones idea a POS but you dont see them coming up with a solution!


Actually, 2 of us DID post solutions.....

There was a time when guys automatically upgraded fan clutches and radiators without complaining their trucks overheated first.... just to prevent it from happening in the first place.

There weren't air deflectors in the 40's, 50's, 60's.....trucks were modified to suit the demands and guys didn't expect to be able to drive 75mph on the highway with a plow blade on.....

Not to mention, some of us don't agree with company self promotion in this thread.....


----------



## MAGNUM SERVICES (Nov 25, 2008)

I made mine out of Lexan like race car windows and it cost me under $ 80.00 total .It is clear so it will NOT obstruct my vision . When I get a digital camera and learn how to upload pictures I will show it to everyone. Until then I am digitally challenged !


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like a huge waste of money. Will it work?? it better for that kind of money. I think you would have better luck if your price was more reasonable. $150 for a piece of sheet metal 4' by 1' Creating jobs is great but, saving money is better.


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

ahoron;755688 said:


> Looks like a huge waste of money. Will it work?? it better for that kind of money. I think you would have better luck if your price was more reasonable. $150 for a piece of sheet metal 4' by 1' Creating jobs is great but, saving money is better.


Thanks for your reply, we do offer 100% guarantee. Plow flowmaster works! I field tested this for 2 years, probably more aggressively than needed. We all know what a plow truck goes through in a season. With a 4' by 1' piece of metal, you could also make 2 sets of wings, valued at $300 to $400 each set.ussmileyflag


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Not trying to be a hater but... Your website says "$6000 dollar plow" I don't know any plows short of large municipal plows that cost that much. Picture looks like a garden variety straight Myer to me. BTW our present Superduty as well as all the previous trucks I have plowed never had an overheating problem, that is why there is a plow prep package from the factory.


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

adksnowo;756538 said:


> Not trying to be a hater but... Your website says "$6000 dollar plow" I don't know any plows short of large municipal plows that cost that much. Picture looks like a garden variety straight Myer to me. BTW our present Superduty as well as all the previous trucks I have plowed never had an overheating problem, that is why there is a plow prep package from the factory.


Ok, I looked up the invoice for my plow, wings, and deflector and the charges for install came to $5985.56, I will get that changed right away. It has just been in recent years that the package became available from the factory. Not every truck has this issue, but alot do. One thing I didn't realize is there are over 65,000 new plows sold every year, anyhow thanks for your reply.ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

His product will work just as described and his diagram showing the vacuum area behind the plow ,no matter where the plow is positioned, is totally correct. I made one for a jeep I have, and it solved my heating trouble. All you nay sayers are just a little off.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

There are several typos on your Product Info page.

Good luck, my truck has no heating issues but I know some do.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Wait a minute...Let's be careful, here...Saying a statement like that - that a product is "junk" is complete conjecture. What is "junk" to some, may not be junk to another. I am sure there are alot of satisfied customers of this product, and I am sure this product works fine - as it is designed. It was just being stated before that it was a bit overpriced (quite a bit) for what it was. 
If some evidence can be produced that one has seen these things broken, faulty, or defective, then perhaps we can carry on to the next step of going toward titling it as "junk". But until then,...and in all fairness,...this guy really DOES have alot invested thus far. Let's be careful what we say...


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Mark Witcher;756776 said:


> His product will work just as described and his diagram showing the vacuum area behind the plow ,no matter where the plow is positioned, is totally correct. I made one for a jeep I have, and it solved my heating trouble. All you nay sayers are just a little off.


I have been using these for 3 years now. The first one I built came loose during the first storm, when I hit something it went flying. We changed the bracket mount and have no problems since. I did however think about what if I was in an accident, would the mount hold up to that and where would the air foil land. We supply a safety strap with our orders and would recommend to anyone building their own to put one on as well. It's very simple but I believe a must.ussmileyflag


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Will there be one made for the V plow.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

daveklein1;756659 said:


> Ok, I looked up the invoice for my plow, wings, and deflector and the charges for install came to $5985.56, I will get that changed right away. It has just been in recent years that the package became available from the factory. Not every truck has this issue, but alot do. One thing I didn't realize is there are over 65,000 new plows sold every year, anyhow thanks for your reply.ussmileyflag


Actually, plow prep packages have been available from the major auto manufacturers for over 3 decades.... Remember the Dodge Snow Fighters?
I follow your cost numbers- but including extra's like wings, deflector, and installation is stretching it a bit...it's marketing and PR, which is a license to stretch the truth, but it is still a stretch.
Yes alot of trucks have the issue, but I stand by my previous posts- many trucks have plows attached they did not get the plow prep package from the factory and are not properly modified to accommodate the added load. The physics behind the air flow around the blade, true or not is irrelevant. air does flow better into the grill with the blade lower and with the blade angled. The patterns of low and high pressure don;t change, but their position relative to the working parts of the truck do.

I commend you for filling a need- unfortunately the cost of your product would cover the upgrades needed to most trucks needing your product in the first place, but PT Barnum made his fortune on the people's ignorance......

This way to the Egress!


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

*snowplow overheating*

I found Plow site in November '08, and what a wealth of information that it has been for us. We have had alot of great feed back, some good and some not so good, but I look at all of it as positive. I know things are slow to come to the west, I think they are still sending information via pony express. I called both Dodge and GMC parts departments and ask for a plow prep package for a specific year and they told me that it was available from the company who installed the plow. Plow installers knew nothing about the package. I have no doubt that this is available, how is it presented to the dealer for ordering purposes? Is it designed for each model year? Does Ford, GMC, Chevy, Dodge have this package in house, or is it an after market item.ussmileyflag


justme-;758668 said:


> Actually, plow prep packages have been available from the major auto manufacturers for over 3 decades.... Remember the Dodge Snow Fighters?
> I follow your cost numbers- but including extra's like wings, deflector, and installation is stretching it a bit...it's marketing and PR, which is a license to stretch the truth, but it is still a stretch.
> Yes alot of trucks have the issue, but I stand by my previous posts- many trucks have plows attached they did not get the plow prep package from the factory and are not properly modified to accommodate the added load. The physics behind the air flow around the blade, true or not is irrelevant. air does flow better into the grill with the blade lower and with the blade angled. The patterns of low and high pressure don;t change, but their position relative to the working parts of the truck do.
> 
> ...


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

A plow prep package is an option package that has to be specified when the vehicle is ordered at the dealership and in turn is ordered that way from the factory just like any other option package (like heated seats, or a travel convenience group). 
They usually do not vary much in content from year to year or make to make. 

The parts guys you talked to didn't understand what you were asking. They thought you were looking for mounting kits, or they're not long in the automobile industry to be able to explain what the plow prep is. 
Ask a salesman from one of those dealers about the plow prep packages on their trucks or go to any truck company website (ford.com, Dodge.com..) and spec out a new truck- in the list of options you'll find "plow prep" or "snow plow prep" as an option. 
The factory will then change to upgraded parts or optional parts as that option package specifies when building the truck- normally that means higher amp alternator, stiffer front springs, HD transfer case, HD fan clutch and/or 4 row radiator, different T-stat sometimes, possibly different from standard tires for size and/or tread, sometimes even skid plates. Any given manufacturer's specific plow prep option package may contain any number of those and may leave out any of them depending on the company engineers claims of the trucks inherent design characteristics, which means there will usually be an upgrade available after market and in moost cases factory upgraded parts (GM Performance, Ford FoMoCo Performance, Mopar performance which are the dealers performance parts line catalogs).

In some cases (back in the 1980's I remember) GM had a shortage of 4 row radiators and couldn't include them so many trucks were built with plow preps abut with the standard radiator. My neighbor's truck (an 01 Chevy 2500) runs hot during travel on city streets periodically- it only has a 2 row radiator even tho it has plow prep package. The truck owner just needs to know these things to be able to utilize them.

Unless you have the build sheet for a truck you have no way of knowing if it originally came with those options as there is no VIN digit for options like that. Sometimes you get a lucky clue from an option tag code if that maker happens to use those (my Dodge has one on the glove box door and under the hood) and chooses to put all options there (Dodge does not). You can also usually convince a dealer to print you a build sheet- for Dodge it's a Dial system code 10 (If I remember correctly, and IF they hasn't changed along with the parts catalog system)


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

*snowplow overheating*

Thank you for the information. So it looks like that if you did not have the prep pack to begin with, it is alot of research. Not everyone is a mechanic, nor has that knowledge. An individual would have to pay to have these items changed out at a dealership. This makes Plow Flowmaster a less expensive alternative, and no matter what truck you put your plow on, the issue is resolved.ussmileyflag



justme-;759892 said:


> A plow prep package is an option package that has to be specified when the vehicle is ordered at the dealership and in turn is ordered that way from the factory just like any other option package (like heated seats, or a travel convenience group).
> They usually do not vary much in content from year to year or make to make.
> 
> The parts guys you talked to didn't understand what you were asking. They thought you were looking for mounting kits, or they're not long in the automobile industry to be able to explain what the plow prep is.
> ...


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I was taught there are 2 ways to do things- the right way and the half a$$ way. The right way is never easier, and almost never cheaper at the outset, but it's always better and cheaper in the long run.


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

justme-;761813 said:


> I was taught there are 2 ways to do things- the right way and the half a$$ way. The right way is never easier, and almost never cheaper at the outset, but it's always better and cheaper in the long run.


The word right, is like the word beauty, it is in the eye of the beholder, $150.00 verses $400.00+ussmileyflag


----------

